# drivers needed for windows 7 on a Dell XPS M140



## dociledragons (Jan 9, 2011)

Dell site doesn't have the drivers listed for windows 7 just XP and those drivers don't work

These are the hardware IDL for what I need drivers for using win7

video controller
PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_2792&SUBSYS_01B51028&REV_03
PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_2792&SUBSYS_01B51028
PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_2792&CC_038000
PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_2792&CC_0380

network controller
PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_4220&SUBSYS_27018086&REV_05
PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_4220&SUBSYS_27018086
PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_4220&CC_028000
PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_4220&CC_0280

base system device (number 1, what is this for?)
PCI\VEN_1180&DEV_0592&SUBSYS_01B51028&REV_0A
PCI\VEN_1180&DEV_0592&SUBSYS_01B51028
PCI\VEN_1180&DEV_0592&CC_088000
PCI\VEN_1180&DEV_0592&CC_0880

base system device (number 2)
PCI\VEN_1180&DEV_0852&SUBSYS_01B51028&REV_05
PCI\VEN_1180&DEV_0852&SUBSYS_01B51028
PCI\VEN_1180&DEV_0852&CC_088000
PCI\VEN_1180&DEV_0852&CC_0880

base system device (number 3)
PCI\VEN_1180&DEV_0843&SUBSYS_01B51028&REV_01
PCI\VEN_1180&DEV_0843&SUBSYS_01B51028
PCI\VEN_1180&DEV_0843&CC_088000
PCI\VEN_1180&DEV_0843&CC_0880

I think you suppose to go to a site in order to identify what drivers i need. Just don't know how to do that.


----------



## w7pro (Dec 30, 2010)

Does the Dell site have comparable drivers for Vista? Those might work in this case. 

-- Ryan
Windows Outreach Team


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

The Windows 7 Upgrade Advisor didn't flag any problems for that machine?


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

dociledragons said:


> video controller
> PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_2792&SUBSYS_01B51028&REV_03
> PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_2792&SUBSYS_01B51028
> PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_2792&CC_038000
> ...


----------



## dociledragons (Jan 9, 2011)

Dell doesn't have any drivers for vista. but, good idea..

terrynet.. what are you saying.. The fact is I need these drivers regardless if window didn't flag any problems.


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

I wasn't saying anything.  I was asking, because if important drivers are not included in Windows 7 and not available from the PC or motherboard manufacturer's site that's a pretty serious flaw in the Advisor. It probably will do good, but I'd be complaining to Microsoft after spending that much money only to find that their program "lied."


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

dociledragons:

I received your private message. Have you read post #4? Intel has no support for Windows 7.

-----------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## dociledragons (Jan 9, 2011)

flavallee said:


> dociledragons:
> 
> I received your private message. Have you read post #4? Intel has no support for Windows 7.
> 
> -----------------------------------------------------------------


ok thanks I guess ill go back to XP


----------

